# How much does it cost?



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, I wanna build my own guitar, I've never done this before and I have $450 for the project, but I'm buying a wormoth neck, is that enough?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Guitar-n00b said:


> Hi, I wanna build my own guitar, I've never done this before and I have $450 for the project, but I'm buying a wormoth neck, is that enough?


Depending on the wood used on the neck, $450 might barely be enough to cover the cost of the neck alone. Even using parts from the more inexpensive companies, like Mighty Mite etc., you're still going to be over $450 easy after you add in hardware, pickups, finishing etc.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

so are you gonna build a body ? then buy a neck id look for something a little cheaper than warmoth like hollowbody said, mighty mite ......
here a ebay search for a fender neck 
Necks items - Get great deals on Parts Accessories, Guitar items on eBay.com!
i was assuming you were going to build a strat or tele
if its your first time building a guitar you probably better off using cheaper wood for the body ,something like poplar


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah..450$...i doubt it unless you want to build a Squier Bullet.. parts are pretty expensive. a decent body and neck. will be, once shipped at your door, with shipping and all the Houlpla, a bare minimum of 325$...and that's mightymite stuff.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hey alain, maybe you will have some D GRADE bodies soon with that fancy schmancy CNC machine ............... :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

a huge help when adding up cost for a guitar build is to create a spreadsheet. List all the parts in one column and the prices in the next column and the spreadsheet adds it up for you. Of course, any changes to the list will re-calculate the total on the fly. It's very easy to go over budget if you don't track it all. Google Docs has a free spreadsheet if you don't have MS Office or Mac Office.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

well if you going to start a build try to buy all your parts or so much as you can from one dealer to save shipping cost


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What ..... you think people keep track? Our partners might find out how much and demand new _ _ _ _ 's to compensate kkjuw


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

right on ......... keep the bogus list in plain site in case the wife is sniffing around .......a good stack of empty beer bottles out in the shed might buy a set of sperzels :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Shooting Star (Jan 18, 2010)

I built a telecaster replica with an ash body in a vintage blonde finish with parts mostly from Warmoth. I bought the body already finished. The pickups were mid-priced I would say. Anyways, I spent about $900.00 for all the materials. I could have saved maybe a hundred bucks if I would have tried to finish the body myself but I would have likely screwed it up, especially with the type of finish I wanted and the skills required. I did finish the neck myself with Tru-oil. I am very happy with the results and the guitar sounds and plays great with the vintage telecaster sound.

Based on my limited experience, I would say you won't be able to build a very satisfactory guitar from parts within your budget of $450.00. If you finish the body yourself, you might get away with $600.00 to $800.00. I found that building one from decent parts isn't much cheaper than buying the same basic model from the company (Fender in my case). However, the satisfaction of picking out your own parts and actually creating the guitar of your dreams is very gratifying. Plus, at least you know it was put together yourself with all the care you can give it and not just another factory clone.

I have only built one such guitar so I'm speaking from limited experience. I will say though, that I plan to build at least one more which will be a bass (probably a Fender Precision/Jazz hybrid type). I will finish the body myself this time.

Hope this helps,
Kurt in Edmonton


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

Guitar Kits- Build it Yourself!

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but this should keep you under budget and be a learning experience.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

A guitar is three parts. Box, Stick, String. You can do a build for next to nothing, or for many many somethings.

This forum is fun, and this challenge is an awesome read (you need to be a member to see most of the pics though)

Last Years Build Challenge '09 - Telecaster Guitar Forum

That said, if you "have ALL the tools" then go to an exotic woods shop, get some blanks, and apply some sweat equity. Keep your eyes on the FS forum here and pick up a set of used pickups. Go with eBay and deck yourself with hard ware (bezdez would be my suggestion) and bobs yer uncle. Sure, everything may be in need of future upgrading but then, that IS how people grow up. No one goes from Kindergarten to Uni without first doing grades 1 to 12.


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

Markystang said:


> Guitar Kits- Build it Yourself!
> 
> Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but this should keep you under budget and be a learning experience.


wow! That's crazy cheap. I guess these CNC factories have really brought the price down. I would be leary of the electronics but those could always be upgrade later on.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I've bought several necks from Guitar fetish and built some nice Tele's from old growth pine that I had laying around.

My cost for this build was about $450 including finishing supplies...



















Chris


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the finish!! is that nitro, poly or shelac?


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, but I guess I'm gonna do a kit with EMG's?


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

TonyD said:


> Love the finish!! is that nitro, poly or shelac?


It's Minwax Poly Urethane hand applied with a rag. About 20 or so very light coats.
The burst is Minwax oil based walnut stain. Again hand applied with a rag, then sanded back where I wanted the colour to be lighter.

Glad you like it.

Chris


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

how well did the neck fit into the neck pocket? i heard lots of bad reviews about how the neck pocket is routed way too large, and jay basically told them to buzz off cause "every kit needs work."


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

you could also find a neck from this guy... if you're lucky, you could score one with "exotic" woods for less than 60 bucks shipped!

karosaguitars items - Get great deals on guitar, luthier items on eBay Stores!

i've never bought from him, but i've heard mixed reviews. a lot of negative reviews are from the past, and im sure he has a ton of experience since then, so you can probably assume you're getting a decent quality neck.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Done some upgrades etc and done some bare body and semi done necks.........you can't do it well for under $600......IMHO.........StewMac are wonderfull to deal with..............then you get squuud for shipping and customs.........and you'll never get your investment $ back.........but,....a Big BUT.........you built her, Buddy.........nicks, dings, dents, scratches, runs........free hand routering is very intimidating...............and you'll have a priceless (literally) guitar that is uniquely yours ..........(insert a big grin)..............just up the old budget a hair.........go for it and good luck..............cheers, Gerry...........and as someone mentioned, hide the bills....lol


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks lol, I'll do it and have pics in a month....


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> how well did the neck fit into the neck pocket? i heard lots of bad reviews about how the neck pocket is routed way too large, and jay basically told them to buzz off cause "every kit needs work."


For mine, the neck fit perfectly because I built the body from scratch and cut the neck pocket to fit 

Chris


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Guitar-n00b said:


> I wanna build my own guitar...and I have $450 for the project, but I'm buying a wormoth neck, is that enough?


I listed the build cost on my Tele here (4 yrs ago): http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-repairs-mods/590-my-tele-project-last-one-i-swear.html#post3839

If you stick to "used" pieces and are patient, you could indeed build a solid guitar within budget...probably not using a Warmoth neck however. I see them in the US for $200 or so on occasion but that's over half your budget after shipping & taxes. I included some general tips in my post here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-repairs-mods/590-my-tele-project-last-one-i-swear-2.html#post3921


----------

